# THM vs. PHD?



## thistle93

Hi! I am contemplating going back to seminary at some point and either getting a THM or PHD or both but have a few questions.

Is a THM basically just an intro to what will be expected for PHD? Do many people do a THM and then PHD or just jump from a MDiv to PHD? If so what is point of THM? A THM & PHD together seems like a lot of work.

Do many people just get a THM without going on to PHD? 

What is main difference between a THM thesis and PHD dissertation? How long is each typically? 

Could one teach at a seminary or Bible College with just a THM or have to have a PHD. I really do not care about the degree or being referred to as Dr. The main thing is I want to have opportunity to teach and publish research. It is a shame that unless one has a PHD behind their name many will not take their teaching/research serious. 

I went to Golden Gate Baptist Seminary for MDiv and thinking of Southern for THM or PHD. Does it look better to go to different schools for various degrees? I have heard some say go to a good conservative seminary for MDiv and then go to a secular university for THM or PHD.

Any thoughts or experiences in this area? 


For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## SolaScriptura

ThM programs vary greatly. At SBTS the ThM is "almost" a PhD - you take doctoral colloquia and symposia. At PRTS - it is more like an MDiv - you are in classes (some of them ARE MDiv classes, you just have longer papers to write). 

If you want to gain more knowledge on a given subject without all the work and headache associated with a PhD, then go for the ThM. A ThM can also be a way to develop a greater knowledge base or hone one's research skills or writing finesse if the knowledge and skills gained during the MDiv studies were insufficient. But I think you'll find a hard time getting teaching and publishing opportunities without a PhD. They exist, of course, if one is truly gifted, but for most mortals the PhD is a prerequisite to being taken seriously in the academic world. 

As far as where to go - what do you want to study? There is a legitimate place for thinking in terms of where do you want to end up and then backward planning from there. But when it comes to courses of study, study what you are passionate about, and go to the school that will best assist your proposed course of studies. I love theology, but I'd never in a million years go study theology at Harvard, even if it is a prestigious school. I'd much rather study at Westminster even if only one small sector of the world populace even knows it exists. However, when it comes to OT studies, there are several excellent (perhaps the best!) programs at non-Christian schools. So my recommendation is to not automatically think in terms of "I got a conservative MDiv, now I need to check the box and go get a liberal PhD," but to instead think in terms of "Where do they do the best job teaching that which I am most interested in studying?" (Of course, when talking about PhD studies, factors such as opportunities for fellowships, teaching, etc factor in to the equation, but that's besides the point.)


----------



## Bill The Baptist

Depending on the school, it is possible to straight from an MDiv to a Ph.d, but many schools will prefer it if you get a Th.m first because it better prepares you for academic writing. The Mdiv is a professional degree and not technically an academic degree. It is actually easier to get into a Ph.d program with an MA than with an Mdiv, assuming that your MA required a thesis. Regardless, if your desire is to teach then you should definitely get a Ph.d


----------



## fredtgreco

My blunt (and quick) opinion is that a ThM is basically useless. It is of absolutely no help in finding a pastoral call, and almost never gets a professorial position. I'd do the study on my own.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield

Br. Fred, your bluntness is much appreciated!


----------



## sgemmen9

I have several friends in Ph.D programs, and I am considering doing some doctoral work in the future. From what I understand, if you have a theological masters degree and a high GPA and/or life-experience, you can get into a doctoral program. A Th.M program is like a bridge to help boost your resume to get into one. In Th.M programs, you have lengthier papers than you could expect from a typical theological masters program, yet the papers are not as long as doctoral papers. They also exclude the languages necessary for doctoral studies. Typically doctoral studies involve translation of articles, as well as the use of the languages for entrance into Ph.D programs.

As far as where to study, find a community where you want to teach. If you want to teach in a secular institution, go to a secular university. You do NOT need to agree with everything an institution teaches to maintain your faith. Although I would agree with the comments above about Harvard, there are other secular schools that are good. Notre Dame, Princeton (although it is rather liberal), or something overseas. (Schools overseas can get pricy though).

Look for schools with funding. Check their websites, do the research, see what time period you want to study and see who specializes in that area of study.


----------

